# [A-25] Enigma sucht - Gorgonnash (4.2: 6/7 hm)



## Roloc (1. Februar 2011)

Wie man dem Titel dieses Threads entnehmen kann suchen wir neue Mitstreiter für unsere Gilde, die unseren Raid verstärken.

Das ist Enigma
Wir sind auf dem deutschen PvP-Server Gorgonnash zu Hause. Die Gilde Enigma existiert in seiner Gildenführung seit WoW-Classic (seit BC unter dem Namen Enigma).

Die Raidgilde Enigma versteht sich als Bindeglied zwischen einer Hardcore-Progress-Gilde und einer chilligen Familien-Gilde; sprich wir vereinen ordentliches, gut organisiertes Raiden auf höherem Niveau ohne dabei auf ein geregeltes RL zu verzichten. Wir gehören zu den Top-Gilden auf Gorgonnash. Außerdem sind unsere jährlichen Gildentreffen legendär und es sind immer wieder Spieler dabei, die schon garnicht mehr WoW zocken aber Teil unserer Community sind. Das sind WIR - das ist Enigma.

Wir suchen Spieler, die ...
- Zeit und Lust haben, mindestens drei Tage die Woche zuraiden
- im Raid mal ab und an einfach das zutun um das man gebeten wird
- potten, farmen und ideales Sockeln/Enchanten als selbstverständlich ansehen
- sich sehr gut mit ihrer Klasse auskennen (auch mit unterschiedlichen Skillungen)
- versuchen, das Optimum aus ihrem Charakter herauszuholen und immer unter den Top-DDlern des Raids sein wollen
- ein Mikrofon besitzen und gerne mit anderen Gildies im Chat und TS kommunizieren
- kritikfähig sind aber auch zu gegebener Zeit den Mund aufmachen können, wenn ihnen etwas nicht passt
- nicht nur einen Raid sondern auch eine Gemeinschaft suchen
- gute Laune verbreiten können oder sich zumindest davon anstecken lassen
- kein Problem damit haben, zu Enigma in die Gilde zu wechseln
- eine hohe Motivation besitzen und sich von langen Wipeorgien nicht entmutigen lassen
- ein Mindest-Itemlvl von 346 haben und ihr Equip ordentlich gesockelt, verzaubert und ggf. umgeschmiedet haben

Unsere Raidzeiten
- Mittwoch und Donnerstag 19.00 bis 23.00 Uhr sowie Sonntag von 18.00 bis 22.00 Uhr. Wir erwarten eine durchschnittliche Raidteilnahme von mind. 75 %.

Folgende Klassen suchen wir (Stand 22.09.11)

High:
DK - Frost
Priester - Schatten
Schami - Ele
Druide - Moonkin
Hexer

Normal:
Druide - Resto
Priester - Heilig
Priester - Diszi
Schami - Resto
Magier - Arkan
Jäger


Du stehst nicht auf unserer Prio-Liste? Kein Problem! Außergewöhnlich gute Bewerbungen bzw. Spieler werden wir natürlich berücksichtigen.

Was wir bieten
- Eine Gilden sowie Raidleitung die schon sehr lange zusammenarbeitet
- Eine sehr nette hilfsbereite Gemeinschaft
- Eine sehr entspannte und angenehme Atmosphäre im Raid
- faire Lootverteilung (DKP-System)
- Spieler die schon seit WoW-Release spielen und schon viel Endgame-Content gesehen haben
- Verständnis wenn man mal wegen RL eine gewisse Zeit nicht raiden kann
- Aktive Teilnahme an unseren Raids (Raidbeteiligung von >70% erwünscht)
- einen kleinen Spielerpool, d.h. die Möglichkeit bei sehr vielen Raids auch teilnehmen zu können
- Verzaubermaterialien zu günstigen Preisen aus der Raidkasse

Unser Raidfortschritt
- wowprogress.com/guild/eu/gorgonnash/Enigma

Diverse Erfolge
- Ruhm des Schlachtzüglers 25er vor 3.1
- Legendärer Streitkolben aus Uldar
- Legendäre Axt aus ICC (mehrfach)

Wenn sich nun kleine Gruppen angesprochen fühlen auch diese mögen sich bitte bei uns melden. "Diskrete Bewerbungen" gerne auch Ingame an Virgina, Nuti, Fallout oder per PM übers Enigma-Forum.

Bei Fraktions- bzw. Serverübergreifenden Bewerbungen bitte Combatlogs via WoL, WMO, etc. mitliefern.

Eine schriftliche Bewerbung hinterlaßt ihr bitte unter enigma-raid.de
Im Bewerberforum findet Ihr eine Hilfethread zum Thema "Was in einer Bewerbung stehen sollte". Nehmt euch bitte die 2 Minuten Zeit den thread zu lesen, denn für den ersten Eindruck hat man nur eine Chance.


----------



## Roloc (2. Februar 2011)

nef down


----------



## Roloc (17. Februar 2011)

/push


----------



## Roloc (20. Februar 2011)

und hoch

Edit: Schimaeron hm down


----------



## Roloc (7. März 2011)

und hoch


----------



## Roloc (17. März 2011)

hoch damit


----------



## Roloc (26. März 2011)

atramedes hm down


----------



## Roloc (5. April 2011)

maloriak hm down


----------



## Roloc (30. April 2011)

magmaw und valion hm down


----------



## Roloc (9. Mai 2011)

konklave hm down


----------



## Roloc (15. Mai 2011)

golems hm down


----------



## Roloc (17. Juni 2011)

nef hm down


----------



## Roloc (1. Juli 2011)

down:

Al`Akir hm (10er)

Shannox

Alysrazar


----------



## Roloc (3. August 2011)

NM alles down

Shannox hm down


----------



## Roloc (9. September 2011)

spinne hm down

domo hm down


----------



## Roloc (22. September 2011)

vogel und baloroc hm down


----------

